# V8 RWD consversion for TT?



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

There is no doubt a small block V8 could fit in the TT. I have looked at the dimensions and it is highly possible, however, it would be a RWD consersion! 

I would definitely have to weld new motor mounts, transmission mounts, rear differential mounts, shortened driveshaft. Then get a new computer and possibly a new instrument cluster. 

The reason why I have this crazy idea is because the 1.8t engine is too unreliable and also last time a motor mount bracket literally broke off the engine block. 

Or do you guys have any other recommendations as for swapping the engine? 

I am crazy, I know. :screwy:


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

LS1 swap it.


----------



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

StayFatlaceMK3 said:


> LS1 swap it.


 That's what I was thinking actually. Or even a LS7 and possibly twin turbo it.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I would donate my left-nut for a small block V8 conversion. I have no problem with RWD.


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

908AudiTT said:


> That's what I was thinking actually. Or even a LS7 and possibly twin turbo it.


 Make sure if you do that swap AND turbo it that you reinforce the chassis because with that power it will most definitely twist. 

But I would love to watch a build like that! 

Good luck  :thumbup:


----------



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

StayFatlaceMK3 said:


> Make sure if you do that swap AND turbo it that you reinforce the chassis because with that power it will most definitely twist.
> 
> But I would love to watch a build like that!
> 
> Good luck  :thumbup:


 And I'm guessing you're talking about reinforcing it using a roll-cage?


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

I mean a roll cage would help a little bit maybe but this is mainly what I was referring to. 

http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_product=5659493&ukey_assembly=752358


----------



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

StayFatlaceMK3 said:


> I mean a roll cage would help a little bit maybe but this is mainly what I was referring to.
> 
> http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_product=5659493&ukey_assembly=752358


 Ah now I get it! Not bad price, looks like an easy installing process!


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

I would really like to see this get done! Please do it!!!


----------



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

StayFatlaceMK3 said:


> I would really like to see this get done! Please do it!!!


 My mother is making me sell my baby, so I don't know what the future holds.  

However, we made a deal, that if I don't sell I'll keep driving it then I'll do the swap!


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

My god man, smack her in the face and tell her that you wanna do something that hasn't been done before. 
That's exactly what I did (minus the smacking part) and she let me keep my rado!


----------



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

StayFatlaceMK3 said:


> My god man, smack her in the face and tell her that you wanna do something that hasn't been done before.
> That's exactly what I did (minus the smacking part) and she let me keep my rado!


 LOLOLOLOLOLOL 

Well, the RWD conversions have been done before, but I am not sure about v8 engine swap. I know they've swapped 3.2 v6 or VR6 in the TT's before.


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

Yea I mean I don't know much about audi swaps but I'm guessing they are pretty close to vw swaps, do you have to do a haldex swap in the tt for the RWD conversion? 

You are looking at a pretty expensive project but it'll be soon worth it when done!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Take your proposed budget of buying a cheap LS series motor. Multiply it by 10 then add $5k to that. Take your project time frame and add at least 2 years. Compare figures to either: A- fixing your 1.8T, which is a great motor by the way and sat on the top 10 list for awhile. or B- buying a C5 Vette for ~$15k.


Note: 2.7T B5 S4 motor and actual quatto drivetrain have been done before. Full tube chassis IIRC.


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Absolutely LSx swap it. Doubt the rear diff would handle even a stock LS1 by itself...and you would have to find a way to mechanically lock the haldex, or take it out completely and make a mechanical coupler. Remember, even the high HP 1.8T quattro guys are splitting the F/R by 50% at best...and the LS-series motors make a lot of low end, quick torque which is harder on parts. 

Any stronger rear diff's/axles out there?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

First problem: Mom is involved. 

Second problem: You thinking this can be done reasonably. This points to why Mom is involved. If you actually had the money and means to do this, she wouldn't have any say in the matter. 

Third problem: You think the 1.8T is unreliable, which it isn't by any means. Tripling power output of any motor creates limitations. That said, they can be worked around reasonably in the 1.8T. 

End result: You're daydreaming. 

A drag B5 S4 would be cooler.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

regal7point5 said:


> Absolutely LSx swap it. Doubt the rear diff would handle even a stock LS1 by itself...and you would have to find a way to mechanically lock the haldex, or take it out completely and make a mechanical coupler. Remember, even the high HP 1.8T quattro guys are splitting the F/R by 50% at best...and the LS-series motors make a lot of low end, quick torque which is harder on parts.
> 
> Any stronger rear diff's/axles out there?


 No, and no. 

Even if the engine fit, you couldn't fit a true Quattro trans behind it and maintain front axle position, meaning you no longer have AWD. So you might as well put a RWD trans in it, which means an actual RWD rear diff. You're not going to make a V8 work with a FWD/Haldex layout. /thread


----------



## SigfridR (May 2, 2012)

*V8 swap*

Just sold my 93 RX7 with an LT1. Took more than 2 years to complete and turned out to be a poor daily driver. Sorry to say, but top end sucked, transmission and rear end gearing was all wrong, electrical and engine control complex...and the list goes on. For the amount I put in, not including my labor for 2 years, I could have boughta prestine S4. Only plus to this is the learning. Good luck though. 

Sigfrid


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

908AudiTT said:


> *My mother is making me *sell my baby, so I don't know what the future holds.
> 
> However, we made a deal, that if I don't sell I'll keep driving it then I'll do the swap!


 :what: Classic Vortex ^^^^ thread. :facepalm:


----------



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

20v master said:


> First problem: Mom is involved.
> 
> Second problem: You thinking this can be done reasonably. This points to why Mom is involved. If you actually had the money and means to do this, she wouldn't have any say in the matter.
> 
> ...


 My mother is involved because it's her car too. We both paid for it, but I have invested more money on it fixing it myself. I am actually sort of a mechanic, I have literally done every job on that car, I never took it to the mechanic which is why I am considering doing the swap myself, except the welding and computer parts.


----------



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> Take your proposed budget of buying a cheap LS series motor. Multiply it by 10 then add $5k to that. Take your project time frame and add at least 2 years. Compare figures to either: A- fixing your 1.8T, which is a great motor by the way and sat on the top 10 list for awhile. or B- buying a C5 Vette for ~$15k.
> 
> 
> Note: 2.7T B5 S4 motor and actual quatto drivetrain have been done before. Full tube chassis IIRC.


 I can do most of the work myself. One of my friends is a welder and he and his dad have actually built a couple of old Porches and made them into racing cars. That's why I'm not so worried about spending too much, 15K is too much. I would be spending much less. The only think I wouldn't touch myself is the computer.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The welding and computer are the easiest parts! If that is scaring you, definitely don hack a TT up for a random day dream. You will find yourself calling someone with a tailor to come drag it out of you garage so you can get $150 for scrap metal. Momma will spank you until you are 30 for that one...


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Oh man, this thread sooooo needs to be reposted to TCL! My first good deed of the day :laugh:


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

In for progress and pics of mom please.


----------



## r_a_s (Apr 7, 2012)

> 908AudiTT
> V8 RWD consversion for TT?
> 
> There is no doubt a small block V8 could fit in the TT. I have looked at the dimensions and it is highly possible, however, it would be a RWD consersion!
> ...


 Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. 

Crazy certainly isn't the word I'd use.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

... And the purpose of doing all this is ??? 

You're getting rid of an engine capable of big HP reliably and relatively easy. A built stroked 1.8t is capable of good power with even a mid-size turbo and bolt-ons. On top of that, you're failing to realistically bring things like weight, difficulty, price and reliability into the equation. Sucsessfully making such a project happen, would without a doubt be more costly, less reliable, and underperform when compared to a build done around the OEM engine. My 2cents!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

dude he's a mechanic- he's got this!

You know, he was *Un*successfully able to make a stock 1.8T reliable. He can obviously do an undocumented motor swap


----------



## FissionMailed (May 26, 2006)

Problem: car's engine is unreliable 

Solution: swap in new motor from Corvette, change car from FWD to RWD


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

FissionMailed said:


> Problem: car's engine is unreliable
> 
> Solution: swap in new motor from Corvette, change car from FWD to RWD* and possibly add 2 turbos (with mum's blessing of course*


 enhanced that for ya


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> dude he's a mechanic- he's got this!
> 
> You know, he was *Un*successfully able to make a stock 1.8T reliable. He can obviously do an undocumented motor swap


 
Actually he said he was "sort of a mechanic". :banghead:


----------



## r_a_s (Apr 7, 2012)

> Actually he said he was "sort of a mechanic".


 Psh, oil changes, a v8 rear wheel drive swap, whats the difference?


----------



## FissionMailed (May 26, 2006)

I like the idea of going from a 1.8T-Neva-Lose to a 5.7 bend-the-dang-frame-the-first-time-you-hit-the-gas 

By the way, I do have a suggestion for your engine swap idea: Don't Do It Ya Dingus


----------



## aethelwulf (Mar 3, 2004)

908AudiTT said:


> I can do most of the work myself. One of my friends is a welder and he and his dad have actually built a couple of old Porches and made them into racing cars. That's why I'm not so worried about spending too much, 15K is too much. I would be spending much less. The only think I wouldn't touch myself is the computer.


 If you think 15K is too much to spend, then you probably shouldn't attempt this swap. There are a lot of ways this project could cost north of that amount. Even if you're doing a lot of your own work, this isn't a common swap and there will be tons of fabrication to do, and it's not all going to work right the first time.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

DougLoBue said:


> dude he's a mechanic- he's got this!
> 
> You know, he was *Un*successfully able to make a stock 1.8T reliable. He can obviously do an undocumented motor swap





FissionMailed said:


> Problem: car's engine is unreliable
> 
> Solution: swap in new motor from Corvette, change car from FWD to RWD





AudiMick said:


> Actually he said he was "sort of a mechanic". :banghead:





r_a_s said:


> Psh, oil changes, a v8 rear wheel drive swap, whats the difference?


 
You guys made my day. 

And seriously OP, this is not a $15k project no matter how much you do yourself. You will be rebuilding an entire car. Should just find a RWD v8 chassis with approximate proportions as your TT and weld your TT body to it.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

you can buy a TT MK1 kit car, may as well do that with tubular chasis since about the only thing left of the tt after this project will be the styling... 

I think you're crazy to ruin what makes this such a cool car, namely turbo AWD. 

The engine shouldn't be unreliable if you change the timing belt and water pump every 60k and slap on a new valve cover gaskets at the same time. Sure some hoses will break, but once you upgrade those you can get 80k out of them..or unlimited if you go silicone.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

r_a_s said:


> Psh, oil changes, a v8 rear wheel drive swap, whats the difference?


 ^^^Underrated post. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cablekid got a new username?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Cablekid got a new username?


 Yes, it's Chuckmeister :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Why not just add a jet motor? What's the matter..? Scared?:sly:


----------



## FissionMailed (May 26, 2006)

I want to imagine this as this: 

MOM I JUST FIGURED OUT HOW TO MAKE THESE DANG CARS RELIABLE


----------



## r_a_s (Apr 7, 2012)

FissionMailed said:


> I want to imagine this as this:
> 
> MOM I JUST FIGURED OUT HOW TO RUIN THESE DANG CARS COMPLETELY


 Fixed it.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

If it can be done in a MK2 it will surely fit in a TT 




jason92300 said:


> you mean like this? well not a ford engine and not a jetta but you get the idea. old pic btw


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

ejg3855 said:


> If it can be done in a MK2 it will surely fit in a TT


 Eric, it is definitely doable, that's not what everybody is saying. It's the fact that the OP who is "sort of a mechanic" that can't keep a 1.8t running reliably, and is worrying about mommy, think that he can pull it off reliably and cost effectively. I think everybody is just slapping the silliness out of a kid that has no idea of the involvement of such a project.


----------



## r_a_s (Apr 7, 2012)

^ this.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Eric, it is definitely doable, that's not what everybody is saying. It's the fact that the OP who is "sort of a mechanic" that can't keep a 1.8t running reliably, and is worrying about mommy, think that he can pull it off reliably and cost effectively. I think everybody is just slapping the silliness out of a kid that has no idea of the involvement of such a project.


 gotcha. I think it be cool to see. al block and maybe a 944 torque tube setup?

Sent from my phone forgive auto correct errors


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

This is a ridiculous thread, its not gonna happen, and even if it did I would be married and have kids by the time it got done. For the money you could keep the TT, build it to the hilt using the factory setup, and get a used Z06. Tell me that's not a better idea...


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

its not a better idea


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Yes, it's Chuckmeister :laugh:





I'm not the one wanting to put a small-block V8 in my car and convert it to RWD. I ask a lot of stupid questions and say a lot of stupid ****. I don't do dumb things to/with my car.


The average corvette small block is 575 lbs and I'm sure the 1.8T is around 280-320lbs. I tried finding the weight of the 1.8 liter but couldn't find any info other than the weight of the new 2011 TSFI they came out with (~280lbs). Changing the engine and trans in a car is completely changing what the car is. It will never drive the same but it will look the same. So many wannabe Ferruccio Lamborghinis out there with TTs....



I say if you dont want what the TT has to offer, save yourself a lot of time and money and buy something else.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

20v master said:


> First problem: Mom is involved.
> 
> Second problem: You thinking this can be done reasonably. This points to why Mom is involved. If you actually had the money and means to do this, she wouldn't have any say in the matter.
> 
> ...


That S4 is facking sick!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

opcorn: any one say cut off wheel :laugh: I don't think this is going any where but you never know


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

You should put a LS9 in the front to go fast, 1.8t in the back to be cool, then put a B18 v - tech muffler to be loud. dont forget to get a hamster wheel powering your A/C to save energy and then put giant winged spoiler on the back to help acceleration. but whatever you do, dont forget the flames


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

jedge1.8t said:


> You should put a LS9 in the front to go fast, 1.8t in the back to be cool, then put a B18 v - tech muffler to be loud. dont forget to get a hamster wheel powering your A/C to save energy and then put giant winged spoiler on the back to help acceleration. but whatever you do, dont forget the flames


Dude you forgot those horsepower gain stickers!


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

One_Off_Volk said:


> Dude you forgot those horsepower gain stickers!


flames have bigger gains then stickers. his money is better spent buying a glowing shift knob. they reduce wrong gear changes by 2.846724%


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

jedge1.8t said:


> flames have bigger gains then stickers. his money is better spent buying a glowing shift knob. they reduce wrong gear changes by 2.846724%


So this must be like...REALLY ****ING FAST!? 

























^^Yes that's a gameboy advanced gauge









I'm embarrassed to live in the same town as this guy


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Army of One should sue his ass for defamation.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The sad thing is that SRT4 would give most TT's on this forum a run for their money... but only in a straight line


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

according to my gameboy im fast, but you could already tell by my flames. :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> The sad thing is that SRT4 would give most TT's on this forum a run for their money... but only in a straight line


yeah, but it's so ugly...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Army of One should sue his ass for defamation.





TTC2k5 said:


> yeah, but it's so ugly...


Two posts in a row, without an annoying "cheers" at the end....you feeling okay?


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

20v master said:


> Two posts in a row, without an annoying "cheers" at the end....you feeling okay?


lol of all the things said in this thread I laughed most at this.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> Two posts in a row, without an annoying "cheers" at the end....you feeling okay?


Fine. no cheers for you!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheers bitches! This thread is only usefull for sharing pics of the YDIW variety.

Your doing it wrong


----------



## Tiberius73 (Jun 7, 2019)

908AudiTT said:


> There is no doubt a small block V8 could fit in the TT. I have looked at the dimensions and it is highly possible, however, it would be a RWD consersion!
> 
> I would definitely have to weld new motor mounts, transmission mounts, rear differential mounts, shortened driveshaft. Then get a new computer and possibly a new instrument cluster.
> 
> ...


Too Old, Didn't Read all the replies.

One V8 you can fit into the MK1 (8N) TT with a low level of problems is the Yamaha V8 as used in the Volvo V8s and the Noble supercar.
It weighs around 40lbs more than the 1.8T engine, and slightly less than the 3.2 V6 engine. It is designed to be mounted transversely. It produces around 320 ft-lb of torque with a decent tune.
Equally the V8 block weighs a little more, but you can remove so much piping, the side-mount intercoolers. Equally remove the spare wheel and tools and replace with a spray can of tire-fix. Remove the 36lb metal "horse-shoe" from behind the rear bumper. Delete the rear seats and put the battery there under a bench.
Overall you will have turned your 225BHP 1.8T into a 400BHP V8 whilst actually shedding around 100lbs of weight whilst keeping the 4WD and without having to do any big changes to the chassis.
You will just need to do a little work to make the V8 mount into the engine bay as the anchor points are a little different.


----------

